# Funky Tasting Bacon



## cybball (Jan 10, 2016)

I've made bacon about 3 times now.  I'm using a dry cure and letting the bellies cure for around 8-10 days.  This last batch I made (and even batch #2) had a kind of funky taste.  Not really rotten, but a nasty taste in the fat.  I cut the slices fairly thick and normally bake them when cooking.  I cooked up another package today and let them go a little longer to see if the fat would render, getting rid of that taste.  Nope.  My wife and I looked at each other and agreed that it has a nasty taste.  The following is what I went by:

5-6 lb belly

1/4 c brn sugar

1/4 cup maple syrup

1/4 c kosher salt

2 tsp Cure #1

1/4 c water

7.5 tsp blk pepper

I put all of this onto the belly and into a zip lock.  Pull out the air and into the fridge.  I flip/rub them every day.  8-10 days in fridge.  I then smoked to IT of 165.

Any suggestions?  Anyone have this happen?  No one has gotten sick from it, but it just doesn't taste good because of the somewhat funky rancid taste.

Thanks everyone!

Jason


----------



## cybball (Jan 10, 2016)

Forgot to add, the bellies came from a friend's hog that they had butchered.  I bought half of it and kept the belly whole.  It was done at a locker, frozen and fresh when I started, so I know it wasn't "bad" meat.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 10, 2016)

From what I can tell ...   that recipe did not come from folks on this site....   where did you find it...  and do you have some pictures of the bacon....  

Was the refer at 38 ish degrees...   did you check it with an accurate therm.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2016)

If your slab was 5 pounds you had twice the amount of cure #1 required. 

If you are planning on doing dry rub cures, you really need to weigh everything accurately. I'd recommend that you get a good digital scale. If you don't want to do that then I'd recommend that you use Pop's brine method for curing. 

Here is the calculator I use for dry rub cursing bacon:

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Pops Brine method:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


Just out of curiosity what type of wood did you use and what temp were you running your pit at?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2016)

I had a similar situation with a similar ingredients, no Maple Syrup. I did everything the same, per a few previous batches, but this one tasted off. Not quite rancid , just not good. I don't know what went wrong. In your case, if you have been using commercially raised Hog Bellies in the past and this run was the first with a friends hog, the flavor will most likely be stronger and unusual to your palate. Commercial pork is raised on a grain based high growth feed, makes for mild or bland tasting pork. Gentlemen Farmers can and often do supplement expensive grain feed with old or damaged veggies, fruit, bread, produce trim and anything else they can get cheap or free. The resultant flavor is notably stronger, more Porky, almost Gamey. While things go wrong for no apparent reason, either of the above may be the reason for the Off flavor...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2016)

I agree with sailor. Pops brine is the easiest way to cure meat. And like he said you used twice the amount of cure, which could be dangerous.


----------



## lamar (Jan 10, 2016)

You state you smoked it to 165f.   That should have rendered most of the fat out and then baking it in the oven would come close to burning it. 

Lamar


----------



## cybball (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm thinking that the different meat sources may be the main culprit.  I will agree on the cure amount though too.  I found the recipe on the internet.  :).   Last time I di that.   Actually use pops brine on a lot of other things (Canadian bacon and chicken) and its easy and turns out awesome.   I'm going back to commercial belly and pops brine on the next batch to see if that does the trick.   Thanks for the replies.   Oh, Im curing in my kitchen fridge and its usually 36-38.


----------



## cybball (Jan 11, 2016)

I said 165 to final IT.  I meant to put 145 IT.  The bacon didnn't render all the fat.  I'm really thinking it was the hogs that the bellies came from.  Going back to commercial bellies and will report back with the results.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2016)

Animals that eat grains, hays etc. do taste vastly different than animals free ranging...  and the meat is a different color...  

We have become accustomed to flavorless bland meat from the box stores....    My neighbor free ranges his Angus for 6 months of the year and the meat has a powerful beef flavor and is dark in color...   TOTALLY different than store bought...


----------



## cybball (Jan 12, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Animals that eat grains, hays etc. do taste vastly different than animals free ranging...  and the meat is a different color...
> 
> We have become accustomed to flavorless bland meat from the box stores....    My neighbor free ranges his Angus for 6 months of the year and the meat has a powerful beef flavor and is dark in color...   TOTALLY different than store bought...


Completely agree.  I have all of the other portions of the hog though and they are really good.  Chops, ground, etc.  It's only the bacon I notice this taste.  I'm going to try the "box store" belly next and use Pop's Brine.  Going to stick to the same process of brining time as I do with my canadian bacon and smoke the same.  Hopefully that does the trick.  As of now, I just can't eat the stuff I made.


----------



## cybball (Jan 26, 2016)

Found a new source  and have 20 lbs of belly in pop's brine in the fridge.   Giving them 13-14 days.  Once smoked, I will report the results!


----------



## cybball (Feb 6, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ cybball
__ Feb 6, 2016





New batch od 20lbs.  Did this with Pop's brine.  Have them hanging with a fan on them to dry for a bit.   I added black pepper after curing.  On the smoker soon!


----------



## cybball (Feb 6, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ cybball
__ Feb 6, 2016


----------



## cybball (Feb 7, 2016)

The meat was the key.   This batch came out really good.  Going to invest in an amazen smoker though.  Hard getting good smoke with my Masterbuilt Propane at lower temps.   This 20lbs should last a few days.  ;)


----------



## cybball (Feb 7, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ cybball
__ Feb 7, 2016


----------



## cybball (Feb 7, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ cybball
__ Feb 7, 2016


----------



## bluebombersfan (Feb 7, 2016)

Good looking bacon!  I sometimes add black pepper as well!  Adds a nice kick to it!


----------

